
Ask HN: What are your favorite editors / IDEs and why? - rfitz
I know this question seems to get asked semi-frequently, but since there seems to be new editors and IDEs popping up all the time, I figured I&#x27;d ask again.<p>I use:
Atom - for anything web development related and some python as well
IntelliJ IDEA - Java development
Notepad++ - for any quick editing of single files
======
mindcrime
For console mode / command line, I use Emacs for almost everything. But I
don't really do much programming in Emacs... I mostly use it for editing
config files, and various random text files. I'm not really an Emacs "power
user" although I think I should one day invest the time to become one.

That said, I _have_ been playing around with Slime a bit for doing Lisp code.

For most programming, I work mainly in Eclipse with various plugins for
different languages or whatever that I might use, outside of Java.

If I'm stuck on a Windows box for some reason, I always make it a point to
install Notepad++ for quick and dirty editing of text files.

------
LoneWolf
Since I work both on Windows and Linux here are my tools.

IntelliJ as an IDE, mainly Java/Android but I use it too for any other
supported language (shell scripts, python, whatever, if there is a plugin I
use it), sometimes even for some single files, since I have it open nearly all
the time.

Notepad++ for any quick edits on Windows.

vim for quick Linux edits (mostly stuff that needs root)

Edit: Sometimes I need a hex editor, for that i use Bless.

------
diegoprzl
Emacs + Evil. If it's not Java/C#/Scala, I do it here. A lot of note-taking
using org-mode.

IntelliJ/Eclipse/Visual Studio.

------
aashishkoirala
Visual Studio for C#. Atom for JS/HTML/CSS. Programmer's Notepad for
everything else.

------
khubo
Atom with vim-mode. And vim for quick edits.

